# Shimano Exage Bügel Problem



## vguna (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo.

Ich besitze eine Shimano Exage 3000 SFD als Spinnrolle und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Heute wollte ich ihr etwas Gutes tun und sie ein wenig warten. Habe mir dazu extra das ReelX Öl besorgt und wollte nur das Schnurlaufröllchen reinigen und ölen. Das funktionierte soweit. Dann dachte ich mir, dass der Bügelmechanismus sicherlich auch ein Tropfen vertragen könnte, damit alles leichtgängiger wird. Gesagt getan und die nicht-Schnurlaufröllchen Seite abgeschraubt gereinigt und geölt. Dann wollte ich noch schnell die andere Seite ölen. 

Schraubendreher raus und los. Puff - und schon flog mir die Feder um die Ohren. Damit hatte ich naiver Weise nicht gerechnet . Aber ganz so schlimm war es dann doch nicht. Die Feder war nur auf einer Seite rausgerutscht. Also wieder rein damit und Bügel wieder montiert.

Allerdings besteht jetzt das Problem, wenn ich die Bügelschraube auf der Feder Seite fest anziehe, dass ich den Bügel nicht mehr aufklappen kann. Löse ich die Schraube nur minimal, klappt alles wunderbar. Wäre soweit nicht schlimm, allerdings habe ich bemerkt das wenn man den Bügel 20-30 mal auf und zu klappt, dass sich die Schraube immer weiter löst. Das ist natürlich ziemlich übel. Ich habe eine baugleiche 2500er zum Vergleich. Dort sind alle Schrauen fest und die Spaltmaße und der Klappmechanismus ok.

Nun meine Frage: was kann die Ursache dafür sein? Habe ich ggf. etwas übersehen?

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das erste Mal an einer Rolle geschraubt habe ...

Will zum Vergleich die zweite Rolle nicht auch noch aufschrauben - nachher schrotte ich die auch noch .

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## tonini (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*

Falls du noch die Schachtel von der Rolle hast ist das eineexplosionszeichnung drauf, da nachschauen ob du alles richtig zusammen gestellt hast. sonnst gibt es auch  in Internet die Zeichnung.

Gutes gelingen


----------



## vguna (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*

Ja, die habe ich schon kontrolliert. Wobei dort auch nicht alle Elemente drin zu sein scheinen. Z.B. ein kleiner "Ring" durch den die Schraube auf der Federseite zu gehen scheint. Quasi eine Unterlegscheibe.. aber halt nicht so massiv und schmaler.


----------



## Purist (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*



vguna schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: was kann die Ursache dafür sein? Habe ich ggf. etwas übersehen?



Ich kenne die Rolle nicht, aber aus Erfahrung mit anderen Typen sage ich dir: Auch wenn es die Hersteller nicht zugeben, es gibt einen ungefähren Drehmoment, bei den Bügel- aber oft auch bei den Gehäuseschrauben. Ist der zu groß, klemmt der Bügel beim Umschlag oder das Getriebe wird langsam bis zur völligen Blockade/zum Verkanten. Zu gering: Schrauben lockern sich zu schnell. Viele Hersteller hauen da inzwischen Loctite o.ä. drauf und gut ist. Als DIY-Schrauber muss man dann etwas herumtesten, um das "Optimum" wieder zu finden.

Abweichende Spaltmaße sind beim gleichen Modell inzwischen auch schon normal- das war einmal anders. 

An den Bügel kommt bei mir nur Bluegrease (recht dünn werdendes Fett). Öl ist etwas für die Lager.


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*

Moin .

Ich denke mal das diese"unterlegscheibe",die fertigungstoleranzen

ausgleichen soll, also fehlt,hilft nur suchen.


----------



## Wollebre (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Ich denke mal das diese"unterlegscheibe",die fertigungstoleranzen
> 
> ausgleichen soll, also fehlt,hilft nur suchen.





 falsch gedacht. Die Scheibe dient als Stopper für die Druckfeder!


----------



## vguna (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*

Danke für die Hinweise!

Habe mal ein bisschen recherchiert und bin überrascht, was es alles an Losdrehsicherungen für Schrauben so gibt .

http://www.konstruktionsatlas.de/ve...ter/schraubensicherung.shtml#losdrehsicherung

Vorher war die Schraube ja auch richtig fest, warum das nun nicht mehr so sein darf (weil Blockade), erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht so ganz. Oder sie war wirklich nicht ganz angezogen, sondern nur in ihrer optimalen Position mit Kleber o.ä. fixiert. Welcher beim Rausdrehen entfernt wurde.

Glaube nicht, dass die Schreibe als Stopper für die Feder ist. Das Teil sieht eher aus wie ein Kunstoffring, werde das morgen aber nochmal genauer prüfen und ggf. Fotos machen.

Danke Jungs!


----------



## hans albers (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*

moin

vielleicht einfach wirklich mit "loctite" oder ähnlichem
fixieren...


benutze ich übrigens auch gerne beim fahrradschrauben 
oder ähnlichem als schraubensicherung.


----------



## Wollebre (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*

@vguna

du hast die beiden markierten Teile nicht korrekt in die dafür vorgesehenen Aussparungen in den Bailarm eingesteckt. Dann kann der Bügelumschlag nicht funktionieren. 
Bei Plasterollen die Schraube nicht so anknallen und alles ist gut.

Wenn es sich um eine U-Scheibe aus Kunststoff handelt gehört die auf den Zapfen wo die Schraube eingedreht wird. Ist lediglich eine Distanzscheibe damit der Deckel beim Andrehen der Schraube nicht beschädigt wird! Auch paßt dann der Abstand das der Bügel nicht klemmt!

Das Hantieren mit den Teilen geht am einfachsten wenn du zuerst die Schnurlaufteile vom Bailarm löst! Die sind nur hinderlich.

Ich warte seit Jahrzehnte Rollen. Wenn man das richtig macht ist die Montage eine Sache von zwei drei Minuten.
Setze die Druckfeder erst ein wenn der Bail Arm festgeschraubt ist!


----------



## vguna (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*



Wollebre schrieb:


> du hast die beiden markierten Teile nicht korrekt in die dafür vorgesehenen Aussparungen in den Bailarm eingesteckt. Dann kann der Bügelumschlag nicht funktionieren.
> Bei Plasterollen die Schraube nicht so anknallen und alles ist gut.



Aber der Bügelumschlag funktioniert ja prinzipiell. Nur wenn ich die Schraube ne viertel Windung "zu stark" andrehe, blockiert der Umschlag. Lockere ich diese, fällt sie vermutlich irgendwann beim 150zigsten Umschlag raus. Wären dies auch Symptome für die falsche, o.g. Montage?

Jedenfalls danke für die Hinweise! Diese checke ich morgen noch mal. Bin das WE nicht zu Hause . Melde mich mit Fotos zurück!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*



vguna schrieb:


> Aber der Bügelumschlag funktioniert ja prinzipiell. Nur wenn ich die Schraube ne viertel Windung "zu stark" andrehe, blockiert der Umschlag. Lockere ich diese, fällt sie *vermutlich irgendwann* beim 150zigsten Umschlag raus. Wären dies auch Symptome für die falsche, o.g. Montage?


Wurde doch schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Ist schon richtig, wenn sie etwas locker nur leicht andrückt, die lockert u. fällt nicht einfach so raus.

Wenn dich das immer wieder stört, darfste keine (günstigen) Rollen mit Plastikrotor kaufen, da ist das nämlich so simpel klemmend gelöst.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*

Mal ganz ehrlich. An so einer einfachen Plastikrolle wartet man auch nicht herum. Die fischt man, bis sie abtritt und dann ist Tonne. |wavey:


----------



## Wollebre (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*



vguna schrieb:


> Aber der Bügelumschlag funktioniert ja prinzipiell. Nur wenn ich die Schraube ne viertel Windung "zu stark" andrehe, blockiert der Umschlag. Lockere ich diese, fällt sie vermutlich irgendwann beim 150zigsten Umschlag raus. Wären dies auch Symptome für die falsche, o.g. Montage?
> 
> Jedenfalls danke für die Hinweise! Diese checke ich morgen noch mal. Bin das WE nicht zu Hause . Melde mich mit Fotos zurück!



@vguna
wenn alle Teile richtig montiert sind gibt es einen ganz einfachen Trick um die Schraube richtig zu justieren ohne das die sich losruckelt.

Schnippel ein paar schmale Streifen Alufolie in der Länge wie die Tiefe des Gewindes im Rotor ist. Stecke die ins Gewinde und drehe dann die Schraube ein. Jetzt liegt mehr Spannung an und die Schraube ruckelt sich nicht mehr von selbst los.
Das funktioniert auch wenn das Gewinde in Plasterollen ausgenudelt ist und die Schraube beim Eindrehen überdreht.


@Andal
du alter Zeitgenosse der auch in andere Zeiten aufgewachsen ist bietet ex & hopp an:c.
Ist leider modern geworden, aber man muss nicht alles mitmachen. Selbst wenn eine 20 € Rolle Zicken macht ist das oft wieder zu richten. Wenn nicht kann man die immer noch in die Tonne kloppen. Wer sich etwas mit seine Rollen beschäftigt stellt schnell fest das es keine schweizer Uhrwerke sind. Auch sagt der Preis einer Rolle nichts darüber aus das die komplizierter zu warten ist als eine 20€ Rolle...

Wann immer hier Fragen auftauchen gibt es Leute die helfen können#6.

Einen dicken Hals kann man bekommen wenn eine Rolle zum Hersteller geschickt wird und kommt mit einem Begleitschreiben zurück das sich eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnt. Darüber im Board gelesen und den Besitzer angeschrieben. Ein paar Tage später traf die Rolle ein. Komplett zerlegt, alles gereinigt, Teile inspiziert und festgestellt das lediglich 4 Kugellager hin waren. Daher die schlimmen Schleifgeräusche. Ersetzt, alles neu gefettet und kurbelte anschließend wie neu....


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*



Wollebre schrieb:


> @Andal
> du alter Zeitgenosse der auch in andere Zeiten aufgewachsen ist bietet ex & hopp an.
> Ist leider modern geworden, aber man muss nicht alles mitmachen. Selbst wenn eine 20 € Rolle Zicken macht ist das oft wieder zu richten. Wenn nicht kann man die immer noch in die Tonne kloppen. Wer sich etwas mit seine Rollen beschäftigt stellt schnell fest das es keine schweizer Uhrwerke sind. Der Preis einer Rolle sagt noch nicht aus das die komplizierter zu warten sind als eine 20€ Rolle...



Ich bin leider zu arm, dass ich mir solche "Ex&Hopp Rollen" leisten kann. Deswegen! |wavey:


----------



## vguna (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Exage Bügel Problem*

Hi Jungs.

Habe mir vorhin das Teilchen nochmal vorgenommen. Der Plastikring war wohl wirklich als Unterlegscheibe für die Schraube gedacht. Dieser passt perfekt in die Aussparung. Nachdem ich nochmal "alles" zerlegt und neu zusammengeschraubt hatte, scheint die Schraube sich nun nicht mehr zu bewegen. Weiß der Henker warum. Habe nicht komplett fest zugeschraubt sondern ne viertel Umdrehung weniger genommen (wie zuvor auch). Aber jetzt siehts jut aus.

Danke nochmal an euch und insbesondere an Wollebre! Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man erstmal das pflegen und reparieren sollte, was man hat, anstatt einfach wegzuschmeißen sobald das erste Problem auftaucht. Ist ja auch mal interessant sowas. Auch bei ner "billigen" 60€ Rolle wie der Exage. Und mal ehrlich: bisher nie Probleme damit gehabt. Läuft wunderbar und soviel Plastik ist auch nicht dran (jedenfalls nicht von außen ). Für das Geld völlig ok. Komplett aufmachen würde _ich_ sie wohl trotzdem nicht .

Da ich bei meiner Suche leider keine Bilder von nem Exage Innenleben finden konnte, hier ein paar Bildchen davon. Vielleicht hilft es jemanden der Probleme mit der Exage hat.


----------

